# help with baffle and tuning plates



## amper (Feb 21, 2013)

I was ordering some stainless steel plates 1/4 inch but they ended up coming to almost 200 bucks. 1/8 inch pieces came to 70 bucks. Would it be fineto go with 1/8 inch of stainless steel?
Also. One metal company tried to deter me from the process, saying even stainless steel is processed with lots of chemicals and would be dangerous to cook with.


----------



## amper (Feb 21, 2013)

This is for an offset smoker. 
Also, could I just use a small cookie sheet for a baffle and plates?


----------



## amper (Feb 21, 2013)

Is there any other (cheaper) kind of metal that is safe to use or is stainless the only way to go.
Thanks all in advance


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2013)

Amper, morning....   Mild steel is perfect for tuning plates.....   At most fabrication shops, they have an area set aside for ends and pieces that are too small for "regular" fabrication and sells for almost scrap price...   At my local fab shop, they have an assortment of material under 18"...  They figure if the longest dimension is 18", it's too much trouble to sort through and keep on hand...

tuning plates for a typical smoker, at scrap prices, should be less than $10 ....  Kind of makes it worth the drive....  

For thickness, something in the 1/8" or thicker will do....  

Dave


----------



## amper (Feb 21, 2013)

Morning Dave,
I called around all around this morning. Most places deterred me because they said they couldn't ensure that there were no hazardous materials on or mixed into the steel.  One place said even cutting it can contaminate the metal. But I found one metal supermarket that would cut and provide mewith whatever metal I want.  So, im asking if there is a cheaper alternative to stainless that is safe in the smoker.  I don't know anything about metals other than those eithzinc can be dangerous for food


----------



## scootermagoo (Feb 21, 2013)

Use mild steel.  That is what the smoker is made from.


----------



## amper (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks dave and scooter.  I didn't know what mild steel was. I thought it was a term for a variety of metals. The metal shop I am using will cut me an 1/8 inch cold rolled mild steel baffle and plates for 40 bucks... this is bay area prices which are generally three times the rest of the country's rates. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2013)

amper, they are BS'ing you....   don't tell them what it is for....  place the pieces in the firebox and burn it....  There is no way hazardous materials are stored  and can contaminate steel.... their employees come in contact with the metal.... they make stuff for other customers out of the metal....    Walk in, ask where the scrap is, get what you want, pay for it, burn it, smoke great food....  You buy pots and pans from China and it is handled by folks that just left the field on the south end of a north bound water buffalo....


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 21, 2013)

Amper , hello. This what you are looking to do?













My Tejas 2040CC with extra therms 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 22, 2012






I have ( as Dave mentioned , got scrap metal 1/4" , but 1/8th" will do. just a conduit for heat transfer.

I like it better than Rev-Flow Smokers as you can clean it out with minimal effort. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As always,have fun and...


----------



## amper (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks all. I will post pictures when all done. Dave, thanks for reassuring me.  Will season them with high temps before cooking.


----------



## amper (Feb 21, 2013)

20130221_154850.jpg



__ amper
__ Feb 21, 2013


















20130221_154912.jpg



__ amper
__ Feb 21, 2013


----------



## sermormo (Feb 22, 2013)

Amper,Awesome, that is a clean set up!!!! Which smoker are you using?


----------



## amper (Feb 22, 2013)

Brinkmann Trailmater Limited Edition.  I do have a feeling that im going tohave to clean these after every cook. Hope its not too difficult. I need to search for cleaning an offset on this site.


----------



## scootermagoo (Feb 22, 2013)

Cleaning is relatively straight forward.  Those plates get pretty hot and typically scorch everything that falls onto them.  I use a putty knife and give them a good scrape.  But not too much, I don't want to scrape off the great seasoning that takes time to build up from multiple smokes.  I use a putty knife as well to scoop up grease and drippings that don't get through the drain hole.  I am not sure how clean you are suppose to get a pit, but I choose not to get it perfectly clean and like new.  That's flavor, right?  I haven't died yet from my semi-clean pit.


----------



## pennz (Apr 12, 2013)

I picked up some 1/4" thick aluminum plates for my offset smoker. Built fire box from expanded metal. Did a test burn got steady temp each side 230 degrees.
When I opened smoke chamber door temp fell to 200- but quickly recovered to temp in about one minute. I believe aluminum plate is non toxic. Is this true?
I haven't cooked any food yet.


----------



## still smoking (Apr 12, 2013)

Put 4 to 6 inch 1/4 steel plates side by side off setting until I got even heat all the way across,these I got for free,underneath this I put 3pks.of 4x8x1/4 inch ceramic bricks to help hold the heat as we still have about 2 feet of snow this late in the year,maybe this summer I'll place my steel side by side with small holes from the burner end to larger at the other & move my chimney to the opposite fire box end,but for now everything is working just fine,oh yea I also burn't my plates in the fire box just to be sure like DaveOmak  says, hope this may helps.


----------



## pennz (Apr 12, 2013)

I have ceramic bricks all the way across the bottom of mine as well. I believe bricks help hold the heat in. I have enough plate to go all the way to the opposite side of the fire box. I was thinking of moving chimney too. I will put plates in fire box. I didn't know about burning the plates.Thanks for the heads up.


----------

